# FYI - Broken link to EN Publishing at RPGnow



## johnsemlak (Apr 27, 2003)

The link to EN Publishing at Rpgnow on this page 

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=730&

seems to be broken.

It's the link to the EN Pub website in the lower center, under the product description.


----------



## tensen (Apr 28, 2003)

It looks like most of the EN Publishing links to their website need to be updated... some point to enworld.org, some to the old Natural 20 Press website..  and only a few point to the new website.


----------

